# Hot tub temperature?



## polo_princess

I know there have been a few threads on whether or not its safe to use hot tubs and from reading them the common answer seems to be a no no because of the water temperature ....

But they have a function so you can set your own temperature so my question is do you think its ok if you turn it right down and what temperature do you think would be ok?


----------



## Vickie

I'm honestly not sure because I don't know what a safe temperature would be.


----------



## miel

you know i have one and i tried to bring mind down ( so my husband spermies could be fine as well and me if i was ever get peggy!!!) so from 104 degree the top high temp you are allowed to have here in california all hot tub are set here to not go above it's the law ...we brought it down to 98 ...and it was to cold ...so we haven't use it for the past 8 month!!! ...you can only go couple degree above your body temp to not take any risk ...but you feel cold in it after 10 minutes so it's not worth it polo...


----------



## Pyrrhic

The issue with hot tubs is as you pointed out the temperature, but it's also because (apparently) the cervix can be damaged by contaminated water or air bubbles being forcefully pushed around.

If you're going to have one, it needs to be body temperature or below. The reason being that any higher and your body heats up, diverting oxygen away from your baby and towards the surface of your skin.


----------



## polo_princess

Well its in my mums garden so would only really be using it on hot days so would be more of a "cold tub" lol


----------



## miel

What is the concern with hot tubs during pregnancy?

According to the Organization of Teratology Information Services (OTIS), a body temperature of 101º F and above can raise concerns during pregnancy. Some studies have shown an increased risk of birth defects in babies of women who had an increased body temperature during the first trimester of pregnancy.

The American College of Obstetricians and Gynecologists (ACOG) states that becoming overheated in a hot tub is not recommended during pregnancy. ACOG also recommends that pregnant women never let their core body temperature rise above 102.2º F.

Although the specific degree differs, both OTIS and ACOG attest to the concern related to hot tub use during pregnancy.

Hot tubs are often factory programmed to maintain a water temperature of approximately 104º F. It takes only 10-20 minutes in a hot tub to raise your body temperature to 102º F or higher. To maintain a steady temperature, water is circulated and re-circulated through the hot tub to pump out cold water and pump in hot water.
So, is a hot bath safer than using a hot tub?

A hot bath, which is not uncomfortable or scalding, is a safer way to relax. In a bath much of your upper body will remain out of the water, making you less likely to overheat. Additionally, the water in a bath begins to cool off, as opposed to a hot tub, further reducing any risk of overheating.
How to reduce the risk if you choose to use a hot tub:

Although the Association does not recommend using hot tubs during pregnancy, here are some steps you can take to reduce any risk:

* Re-program your hot tub to maintain a lower temperature.
* Limit time in a hot tub to 10 minutes or less.
* Monitor the temperature of the water by dipping a thermometer in the hot tub.
* Monitor your body temperature to avoid overheating.
* Pay attention to warning signs such as becoming uncomfortable or if you stop sweating.


----------



## miel

from the americain pregnancy association:)


----------



## polo_princess

Thanks Miel ... now all i need to know is the diff between farenheit and degrees celsius lol


----------



## brownhairedmom

https://www.worldwidemetric.com/metcal.htm


My bible while speaking to Americans.


----------



## Vickie

rae05 said:


> https://www.worldwidemetric.com/metcal.htm
> 
> 
> My bible while speaking to Americans.

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## AppleBlossom

rafwife said:


> If you're going to have one, it needs to be body temperature or below. The reason being that any higher and your body heats up, diverting oxygen away from your baby and towards the surface of your skin.

Ah that's the reason why you shouldn't have hot baths. Didn't know that


----------



## mBLACK

Well I'm sure if you turn down the heat ALOT then you should be able to.. You can literally cook the baby if you raise your tempurature over (I think it's) 102, it's very very dangerous so be very careful!
Oh, no hot baths either.


----------



## jokasta

I don't know if this is totally out of topic but it started me thinking. When we have heat waves here, or even during the normal summer days, the temperature can be anywhere from 96 to 108 or even up to 115 ( last years extreme heatwave ). Obviously pregnant women are to avoid sitting under strong sunlight for prolonged periods but it is pretty much impossible not to be affected by both the heat and the sun. 
Isn't that the same principle as the hot tub? If the body's core temperature raises in a heatwave would that not harm the baby too?

Then again, if that is the case, what happened a few decades ago when people did not have any A/C ?


----------



## carries

Ive thought this too. Also in sweden, norway etc its really common to use hot tubs, saunas and steam rooms even through pregnancy. Im not saying im going to go jump in a sauna but does make me think again how much of the increased 'risk' is so small to be almost irrelevant.


----------



## BurtonBaby

I was told no higher than 100F. Honestly in my second trimester I went in a couple times, but would sit on the side as soon as I started to feel hot. Once tho, even though I kept getting out, when I got out and went inside, I still felt hot. It was hard to regulate my bodies temp on my own, and after that I didn't go back in til after Erica was born.


----------



## ani

I have no idea about hot tubs, but if we're talking about the air temperature, they should be no probs.

In Finland is totally common and ok to use the sauna all the way till the end of the pregnancy, and the ministry of health recommendations say this is absolutely fine. With a sauna, it can actually be very good for the baby, as it relaxes the mother. Obviously, a heat wave would not be so relaxing! In any case, with hot air, your body does not heat up inside. Of course, you don't want to be staying in there for hours, but that's just common sense, pregnant or not.


----------



## Gabi

Well I have hot baths. 
No one I know of has had issues with having a hot bath during pregnancy. 
During my 1st trimester I didn't but it was the middle of Summer here so I was constantly trying to cool down. Now I'm in the middle of Winter and I live up on a mountain. I'll try anything to be able to feel my fingers and toes at night so I have a hot bath. Not ridiculously hot. Comfortably hot.


----------



## Angelmouse

Yeah this concerns me because I like to have a hot bath. Not so hot as it hurts to get in it but hot so that it feels as if it might get me clean Y'know?!

You can't actually cook your baby can you surely? That's quite scary and now I _REALLY_ wish we had a shower!!!!!! :hissy:


----------

